# Triathlon with T1DM



## Ld1234 (May 2, 2019)

I am a well managed type 1, usually QID. I am doing a triathlon in September and I am concerned about the glucose sachets that are recommended to take regularly during the race. Does anyone have any advise on how to manage during this time, or is there a diabetic friendly energy booster that is recommended as a replacement?


----------



## SB2015 (May 2, 2019)

Hi @Ld1234 , I have no experience of diong triathlon, either before or after Dx, but I have just checked on the website Runsweet, which deals with managing T1 for a variety of events, and there is a specific link to triathlon
http://www.runsweet.com/diabetes-and-sport/triathlon/
I have found their site useful for other exercise issues, so I hope that this is of some help.


----------



## Ld1234 (May 2, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @Ld1234 , I have no experience of diong triathlon, either before or after Dx, but I have just checked on the website Runsweet, which deals with managing T1 for a variety of events, and there is a specific link to triathlon
> http://www.runsweet.com/diabetes-and-sport/triathlon/
> I have found their site useful for other exercise issues, so I hope that this is of some help.


Thank you SB2015!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 3, 2019)

I am a fit type 2 so I don't know how much help I can offer as I am able to get away with taking on energy drinks fairly normally when exercising. You don't mention what distance tri you are doing. If it is a sprint I would normally carry half strength energy drink on the bike and nothing else. I would then have a Weetabix on the go milkshake and a Snickers bar at the end. On longer events I take cereal bars and Cliff Blocks on the bike and fuel up for the run towards the end of the bike leg.

There is a book called The Diabetic Athlete's Handbook which is very technical but that you might find useful.


----------

